# Begginer's luck pt.2



## cannabis037 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi everybody, i'm back! well these 4 months been very hectic, so in order to relieve some stress i decided to grow some awesome seeds i happened to stumble upon. I look forward sharing this experience w you guys.

Strains: UK Cheese; Blue Widow; LA Confidential 

so far so green; wish me luck!

3rd:Cheese
4rth:LA Con
5th:Blue Wid


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey them are 3 fantastic strains! They all female? Sure hope so, happy growing.


----------



## cannabis037 (Nov 15, 2009)

hey rj, no they are not females for i do not know yet. i'm rolling the dices on these plants. hopefully all three are true females.


----------



## the chef (Nov 15, 2009)

Your gonna like the blue widow. Just finished one up and i love it!


----------



## cannabis037 (Nov 15, 2009)

hello and welcome Chef! i am excited as well for the blue widow. do you think you can tell me how long it took you to finish flowering the blue widow? i'm thinking eight weeks, but iono.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 15, 2009)

I am just starting the cheese and have a BW very exciting! love the panda bear...panda being my hubbys nickname for me lol...


----------



## cannabis037 (Nov 15, 2009)

hihihi 2dog! do you have a gj i can follow up? i want to see you plants too! hopefully our plants will remain green and healthy till the end!  oo thanks for the comment on the panda bear. i'm happy you like it.


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 15, 2009)

i've got my milk crate pulled up for this one.... i've been curious about Confidental.... best of luck to you!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah right now my room is chaos but I will be posting again soon...let me look for some pics for ya..below is some lighting is fgood now and plants much bigger...I will update soon. been cloning like a fiend had to go buy stuff today to add more...NL and LA woman. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47979&highlight=grow+closet+babies


----------



## the chef (Nov 15, 2009)

About 6-8 weeks


----------



## cannabis037 (Nov 15, 2009)

fleshstain said:
			
		

> i've got my milk crate pulled up for this one.... i've been curious about Confidental.... best of luck to you!


thanks! i am pretty excited as well! here's :bong1: for the wait.



			
				2dog said:
			
		

> yeah right now my room is chaos but I will be posting again soon...let me look for some pics for ya..below is some lighting is fgood now and plants much bigger...I will update soon. been cloning like a fiend had to go buy stuff today to add more...NL and LA woman.


ohhh, dang i cant wait till i start cloning. matter in fact, i hope all three are healthy females so i can clone them!



			
				the chef said:
			
		

> About 6-8 weeks


wow!!! that short? ooh i better watch the trichs carefully then.


----------



## cannabis037 (Nov 16, 2009)

okay early update, but i wanted to do some macro shots and here it is. njoy!

2nd:BW
4rth:LA
5th:Cheese

gonna change the rez solution to  5 ml  2.5 ml  2.5 ml, which is gonna be around 400 - 800 ppm, tom. 
they are currently being watered in 5.4ph w 5ml H2O2 and no nutes.


----------



## cannabis037 (Nov 20, 2009)

okay still week 1, upped the nutes as i said i would. 

2nd:BW
3rd:UK
4rth:LA

njoy


----------



## FourTwenty (Nov 20, 2009)

looking good!!!!!!!

what type of lighting are you using?


----------



## cannabis037 (Nov 21, 2009)

hey FT, thanks. I'm using high output flouros (mini t5s), thanks for stopping by.


----------



## cannabis037 (Nov 23, 2009)

going to change the rez hopefully tom.

1:CH
3:BW
4:LA


----------



## the chef (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice greenage my friend. Keep it green!


----------



## cannabis037 (Nov 25, 2009)

upped nutes again,, still growing.


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 25, 2009)

they look nice and green man nice work


----------



## cannabis037 (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks fruity!

1:groupshot
2:"
3:LA CON
4:Cheese
5:Blue Widow
6:LA CON
7:LA CON

getting some nice greenage esp my LA Confidential.
cheese is still the smallest plant, while BW is staying compact.
going to top my plants the next time i change the nutes, need to restrict their growth bc of my limited veg space.
hopefully by day 20-30 i can start cloning and sexing the clones so i know which are which.

thanks for stopping by.​


----------



## cannabis037 (Nov 29, 2009)

just sprayed water for some humidity in my growroom. i cant believe my growroom actually starting to smell a little. 

healthy greens njoys.

1.group
2."
3.LA
4.UK
5.BW
6.group


----------



## cannabis037 (Dec 4, 2009)

man, i keep messing up. finished topping the plants and trying to clone with the toppings. iono if its bc im too faded or too clumsy, but i have done a number on my plants while i was topping them.. oyeee. pics will go up later


----------



## cannabis037 (Jan 4, 2010)

its been an incredibly busy holiday, but managed to move to a new grow space! these pics are of the moving day and pistils! on my BW.


----------



## cannabis037 (Jan 4, 2010)

my new space and setup. to the left is the mother plants and the vegging clones and to the middle is my clone tote and finally to the right is my flowering room waiting for its first batch of vegged clones. the flowering room dimensions are 5x5 and the tub is 4x4.

only major problem of the room is that its a closet an it has heat problems; i want to drill open a vent hole, but do not want to damage anything. i've been opening the rooms from time to time, which helps the heat problem, but im worried what will happen if im away from long periods of times.

any suggestions?


----------



## Elven (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks great! nice grow space. you could do multiple small holes if you dont want to drill a big one. I am going to keep an eye on this grow.


----------



## cannabis037 (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks elven! im still scared to drill a hole in my wall not too home improvement savvy lol.

nice plants in your gj btw! [=


----------



## cannabis037 (Jan 7, 2010)

helloo everyone[=
all is well, just praying that my new clones pull through.
vegging clones are doing very well, now that they are adjusted to the nutes.
mothers are getting a bit crowded.

crossing my fingers


----------



## cannabis037 (Jan 7, 2010)

here's a bowl for the wait. oh yeah, we can smoke the joint too. :ccc:

little og kush will do good for sleep; happy watching.


----------



## cannabis037 (Jan 18, 2010)

hihi and hello, its about time for an update. 
the first batch of clones are now finally in the flowering room; they've been under the HPS for one week now.
the mother plants are a bit hectic, been topping them every 3-4 days and tied her around, but they seem to keep overgrowing.
i am now currently vegging 7 clones; 3 BW, 4 LA; they'll be vegging for 2 months, so i'll have plenty topping opportunities.
also, i plan to do a scrog method w/ the 7 vegging clones, bc i have limited height in my flowering tent. 
i finally got a aeroponic cloning bucket. i got fed up not knowing if my clones will root in the dome. hopefully w/ the aeroponic cloner, i'll feel more confident w/ my clones and will have a better cloning ratio. 

happy MLK day, keep it green.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey looking great over there! Beautiful garden, not to mention nice lookin dog too!


----------



## cannabis037 (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks for the kind words and hihi mental! my dog likes to stick around and keep company while i tend to the plants.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 19, 2010)

looking nice cannbis037 good job


----------



## cannabis037 (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks fruity86! nice looking harvest yourself![=


----------



## cannabis037 (Feb 6, 2010)

wow, this has been one of the craziest month. long story short, needed to get my plants out of my house asap. transferred them and built a safer growspot in my house.i no longer have the closet to grow in anymore, but i have built a "fake" wall as my flower room. instead of my previous 2mo harvest setup, i now have 4mo harvest periods....


----------



## cannabis037 (Feb 6, 2010)

my plants as of now. 

pic 4 & 7 BW
rest flowering CHEESe


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

Way to go canna!Love the twin shot! The chesse's look very tasty. Oh brother just wait! The blue lady will get frostier by the day! How's the hidden room going?


----------



## cannabis037 (Feb 9, 2010)

hihi, chef! thanks for dropping by. the cheese looks good, but the BW is great. the bluewidow is gaining the most weight. i'm very surprised on how much they grew, bc i started to flower them when they were only 6" tall! haha, i wonder how big my mothers in the back are going to be..


----------



## cannabis037 (Feb 9, 2010)

mixed pics of BW and Cheese


----------



## warfish (Feb 10, 2010)

nice looking buds forming up there   How far into flower are you?


----------



## cannabis037 (Feb 11, 2010)

hihi warfish! i am approximately one month into flower. i'm hoping to harvest these babies little under eight weeks, prolly around 52-53 days when they are hopefully 95 cloudy and 5 amber.


----------



## cannabis037 (Feb 13, 2010)

on second thought, i might let them flower for another 5-6 weeks. i believe that the flowering of the plants are behind schedule, due to the stressing of the plants when i was moving them back and forth (during the week i was building the fake wall). that being said, i think the flowers are "technically" on week 3 instead of week 4. crossing my fingers for no hermies!


----------

